
PSA: Tax authorities are not going to ask you to go to a Bitcoin ATM - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/psa-tax-authorities-are-not-going-to-ask-you-to-go-to-a-bitcoin-atm/
======
tanerax
They are also not going to ask you for iTunes gift cards

